# Hachi suddenly interested in bacon!



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

My boy Hachi has suddenly become interested in bacon. I have bacon & eggs almost every day for breakfast, and for the last 3 years he has barely even sniffed it. Today he jumped up on my desk, grabbed an entire strip and BOLTED off. I grabbed it from him and threw it away, but then felt bad and let him chew off 1/4th of a strip from a piece that I held on to with my teeth.

It was .......cute? A good bonding moment at least, haha. I know pork isn't good for cats so it (hopefully) won't be happening much, now that he has his eyes set on it...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dr. Pierson at Catinfo.org suggests adding bacon fat to home made cat food for calories and other nutrients (for skinny cats of course). She says you can feed the actual bacon to cats as a treat too (of course in moderation).


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh that's good to know. I just remember reading somewhere here that pork has too much fat for cats, but anything in moderation is okay  Thanks!


----------

